# covered bike racks?



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi. At my place of employment people just keep their bikes in the office because there are no bike racks on campus.

Now after much complaining, the director wants to know what we want.

So does anyone have a good picture or place to buy covered bike storage?
Not a high theft area, but the weather gets nasty. I am also pushing for decentralized bike parking, otherwise people will still just bring bikes to the office, since not having to walk from a parking spot is a perk of biking.
I am going to suggest pre-made wooden sheds and then just bolt down some bike racks inside. Maybe with a combo lock on the door and everyone knows the combo.

Any other suggestions? cheap is good, otherwise it might not happen.

thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Do a little web searching*

I found this in a couple of seconds. 

http://www.dero.com/architect.html


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Baltimore Metro*

Take a look at the lockers on page 9 of the Baltimore Metro's bike guide. http://www.mtamaryland.com/resources/bikesonmta/MTA_Bike_Brochure.pdf I have seent the lockers at Metro stations, but never have used one.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I found this in a couple of seconds.
> 
> http://www.dero.com/architect.html


I did search the web. Something like that is too expensive and not really cost effective for a private NGO.
I am looking for something beyond the typical 'roof with bike rack underneath'...
it will probably be a premade wooden shed that we can just unload from a delivery truck and bolt some racks down inside.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*How about this?*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> I did search the web. Something like that is too expensive and not really cost effective for a private NGO.
> I am looking for something beyond the typical 'roof with bike rack underneath'...
> it will probably be a premade wooden shed that we can just unload from a delivery truck and bolt some racks down inside.



This looks similar (but not identical) to the lockers on the Baltimore Metro. http://www.bikeparking.com/btwlockerp/index.html I was at the Metro the day that the lockers were installed at the stop near my house -- they were prefabricated, offloaded from a truck and just bolted to the ground.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*"Now after much complaining,"*

What are the complaints. Perhaps the complaints are easier and cheaper to resolve than building a new structure. The most cost effective answer might be simply installing some hanger hooks for the bikes in some part of the office. Look at pics of some of the folks' workshops on the site here for ideas. Then just lock the door to where the bikes are and gives the riders all a key of theft is an issue inside your building.


Where I work the only safe place will be inside my cubicle when it gets to that point that I start riding in to work again (if I'm here that long that is).


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

treebound said:


> What are the complaints. Perhaps the complaints are easier and cheaper to resolve than building a new structure. The most cost effective answer might be simply installing some hanger hooks for the bikes in some part of the office. Look at pics of some of the folks' workshops on the site here for ideas. Then just lock the door to where the bikes are and gives the riders all a key of theft is an issue inside your building.
> 
> 
> Where I work the only safe place will be inside my cubicle when it gets to that point that I start riding in to work again (if I'm here that long that is).


aparently bikes in the office are annoying to officemates.
and in the hallway they are a fire hazard. they are also a fire hazard in the office if they block the door.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

MarkS said:


> This looks similar (but not identical) to the lockers on the Baltimore Metro. http://www.bikeparking.com/btwlockerp/index.html I was at the Metro the day that the lockers were installed at the stop near my house -- they were prefabricated, offloaded from a truck and just bolted to the ground.


we actually have 4 of those already. the problem is that they are assigned to 4 people... who never use them but will not give them up. this is the general problem with those things. you have to have one per employee, even if they ride 10 times a year. but 10 times a year is better than zero and is encouraged!!!

what I REALLY want to do is use the two or three closest parking spots as covered bike parking so when people trudge the 100 yards from the far parking spots they will think about biking the next day as they pass the happy bike racks.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Ah hah, understood*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> aparently bikes in the office are annoying to officemates.
> and in the hallway they are a fire hazard. they are also a fire hazard in the office if they block the door.


Apart from converting the officemates to cycling, and apart from starting a complaint war, then I'd look around and find unused space internally.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

treebound said:


> Apart from converting the officemates to cycling, and apart from starting a complaint war, then I'd look around and find unused space internally.


Well, I didnt have an officemate for a long time...
now I store my bike in the office of a cyclist who does not have officemates.
but he doesnt want to start a bike storage in his office...

space is at a premium... but we just built a huge new parking lot!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is the biggest observation that I've noticed of the bike racks here at my university. DO NOT, not matter how good it looks, put racks under freestanding "vaulted" roof structure.

They built this nice large rack beside the new fancy library but the roof is approx 12 feet up, wind just blows rain right under it thus negating any benefit of the roof. 

The best plan is to find somewhere along the building to put an overhang and rack along the exterior wall. Those are the most protected from the elements usually.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

asterisk said:


> Here is the biggest observation that I've noticed of the bike racks here at my university. DO NOT, not matter how good it looks, put racks under freestanding "vaulted" roof structure.
> 
> They built this nice large rack beside the new fancy library but the roof is approx 12 feet up, wind just blows rain right under it thus negating any benefit of the roof.
> 
> The best plan is to find somewhere along the building to put an overhang and rack along the exterior wall. Those are the most protected from the elements usually.


good call! that way it will also be close to the building!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*similar but different*

Maybe taking 1-2 parking spaces and getting a low structure built. Or you could get some sort of lean-to structure against a wall on a protected side of your building. You may be able to find a local metal fabricator that would build the frame and then use some sort of uv resitant plexiglass for the roof. Then simply get traditional metal bike racks underneath. 
Whatever you do please let us know.
Good Luck,


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.ibike.org/engineering/parking.htm

Scroll down to suppliers. This is off a google search for bicycle locker.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

wooglin said:


> http://www.ibike.org/engineering/parking.htm
> 
> Scroll down to suppliers. This is off a google search for bicycle locker.


thanks. this is brilliant!
www.biketree.com
not really what i am looking for, but really cool.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

The university's down the road from my house gave up on bike racks. Theres just simply too many bikes witch its freakin awesom! If Im dropping in to see a friend or drop parts off for the university bike shop its a case of finding a near by railing or tree and throwing the old 2 ton chain over it.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

*addendum:*



asterisk said:


> Here is the biggest observation that I've noticed of the bike racks here at my university. DO NOT, not matter how good it looks, put racks under freestanding "vaulted" roof structure.
> 
> They built this nice large rack beside the new fancy library but the roof is approx 12 feet up, wind just blows rain right under it thus negating any benefit of the roof.
> ................................
> .


Also, if you have a lower roof structure, and if it's near the main door, all the smokers will use it, and lean on your bikes while they burn your seat fabric.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

CalState Los Angeles has a bunch of units similar to those at the bikeparking.com website cited above. They are space efficient, since each rectangle is separated front-to-back into triangles. You back your bike into the narrow end - but yes it's still wide enough for a rack with empty panniers. Your handlebars are in the front (wide end) of the triangle. Meanwhile on the other side of the unit another person backs their ride in as well. The two sides are separated by plywood or a similar wall that prevents cross-access (unless someone crawls in there with a jigsaw!).

Each unit can bolt to the concrete individually, or they can be connected side by side. They're typically made of recycled plastic, and usually have gasketed doors to seal out the elements. The clasp lock allows individuals to use their own padlocks, or for the administration to issue keyed locks per their needs.

I can't imagine an easier, flexible solution, that benefits the cyclist most. Other "architectures" with elaborate cantilevered roofs or rusty exposed metal stands are an insult in comparison...


----------

